# Seeking Info



## oopsidaze (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello  looking for information on moving to Rome or surrounding areas for 6 months or so. I would like affordable rent for retired person (ME). Any ideas you can share with me, names of places, etc.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

First off, unless you have Italian or EU/Schengen citizenship you will need a visa to remain in Italy for longer than 90 days out of any 180 day period (presuming you are a US citizen).

More than likely, the only visa which would be applicable to you would be the Elective Residency visa which is designed for persons who intend to retire to Italy (more or less...) permanently and requires that you can demonstrate around €3,000 per month in passive income and/or investments.

So, let's talk first about the 90 day tourist visa limitation and whether you will be satisfied with that or will seek to remain longer.


----------



## oopsidaze (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks, that was going to be my next question, will revisit my idea of length to stay, it won't be for 7 months yet!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

With residence also comes tax residence, it should be noted. Also please keep in mind that that 90-in-180 stay limit is applied to the entire Schengen Area as a whole. For example, if you spend 90 days in Italy then you cannot spend even 1 day in France, Switzerland, Germany, or anywhere else in the Schengen Area. You have to leave the Schengen Area for ~91 days or more to reset your clock, then you can visit France, Italy, or any other combination of Schengen Area countries for up to another 90 days maximum.

For absolute safety I recommend treating partial days as full days. For example, if you enter the Schengen Area at 9:00 p.m. local time, count that day as a whole day. (The rules might be slightly more generous, but it's just safer and easier to round up.) Then you could stay 88 additional whole days and leave sometime -- 3 a.m., for example -- the day after that. That'd be 88 whole days and 2 partial days, and that'd be fine. Do not think months: it's 90 days, not 3 months.

Given these limits, you'll undoubtedly be looking for short-term accommodations: hotels, guest houses, B&Bs, short-term vacation rentals, etc., etc.

One other thing to mention is that you have to stop by the questura (police station) within 8 days of arrival in Italy to make a "dichiarazione di presenza" (declaration of presence) if you did not enter the Schengen Area in Italy (and thus present your passport at Italian passport control) and if a hotel has not reported your presence for you when you checked in. (Ask.) I mention this because certain accommodations won't handle this little bit of bureaucracy for you, but it's important to do. If you fly directly into Italy -- if that's your first point of entry into the Schengen Area -- then no problem. Just get an Italian stamp in your passport, and you're all set.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Similar here. For a place to stay I suggest an Internet search for "residence" which is an Italian as well as an English word and which can mean "residential hotel" or "long term stay hotel". Of course as with anything else advertised it can mean anything else or nothing. Some hotels described as residences do not advertise but do offer long term rates. I'm researching this myself at the moment. One thing I note is that advertised rates for smaller cities such as Parma can be one quarter those of Rome.


----------

